# DS #5646: All Kamen Rider: Rider Generation (Japan)



## Chanser (Aug 5, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-7129^^


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

A Kamen Rider DS game?  I've gotta try this.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 5, 2011)

[youtube]89Lbzyrq-W8[/youtube]

The game looks like it could be a little time killer for a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 5, 2011)

What, is this a Power Rangers game o.o?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> What, is this a Power Rangers game o.o?


Well actually that's where Power Rangers is the "odd bird".  It stems from the popular kids live action Japanese TV genre of a "colored sentai", which was basically a group of super heroes in costumes who defeat monsters and save the world.  It's rather odd that Power Rangers was ever accepted in overseas, though it did originate from overseas.

OTAKU POWER!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I get it.
But this game just looks like bunch of Green, Red and Black Rangers got together lol.


----------



## zeropspnds (Aug 5, 2011)

great！！！


----------



## breaktemp (Aug 5, 2011)

http://over-ti.me/ 

gosh...guess people are to lazy to google kamen rider  >_


----------



## CuberToy (Aug 5, 2011)

In fact, Power Rangers are basically Sentai from Japan... they took away the act part and keep costume parts from the japanese series. Then they shot scene with american teenagers and change some bits from the story. (The first one, Mighty Morphin, was Zyuranger for exemple... this year series (Samurai) is Shikenger etc...). More simply, the power ranger of the year is the sentai of last year in japan.

Yeah, Saban work that "hard" for that, wouldn't it be more easy to just dub the original ?

Anyway, Kamen Rider is another form of "tokusatsu".

Then, just one thing to say... I really want to play this game !


----------



## Rayder (Aug 5, 2011)

An AP patch already exists if anyone cares.  Gave it a go, but since I can't read Japanese, I don't really know what's going on and figure it will eventually become actually necessary to know what was being said to play effectively.  Plays well though as far as the beat-em-up part goes I guess.

Any chance of this getting a release that has English?  I don't care if that means a (U) or (E) release, just as long as the text would be in English.  I generally like these types of games....



EDIT: Don't know how many of you guys knew this, but there WAS a previous Kamen Rider game in English......it wasn't too bad...I liked it anyway:
http://gbatemp.net/?showtopic=225633


----------



## j944004 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just like kirby it doesn't work for the DSTWO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  well for now



EDIT: The patch version of the rom work for the dstwo


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> EDIT: Don't know how many of you guys knew this, but there WAS a previous Kamen Rider game in English......it wasn't too bad...I liked it anyway:
> http://gbatemp.net/?showtopic=225633


_*WHAT!?*_  That's...unexpected...


----------



## pokeeiyuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Anti AP Hex from 2ch
CODE????????? ???????????? [986B74F0]
00004400: F5 5C 7F 3C 4B 5D 98 C8 9D 42 C0 22 8A 38 08 B4 ? 00 00 9F E5 1E FF 2F E1 CF B3 00 00 00 00 9F E5
00004410: 7F 86 92 B7 36 AF 7F F8 0C DF 70 47 3B 96 01 A7 ? 1E FF 2F E1 75 B9 00 00 07 40 2D E9 1C 00 9F E5
00004420: 3D 56 AB 0A 6A 5E 22 7C 63 06 CF CD 29 02 86 C4 ? 1C 10 9F E5 00 20 91 E5 02 00 50 E1 14 00 9F 05
00004430: 56 02 6F DA E7 11 A4 78 D9 76 BF 0C EA 32 02 E6 ? 00 00 81 05 0C 00 80 02 88 00 81 05 07 80 BD E8
00004440: 95 2E C3 B9 89 B2 A5 85 D2 98 30 DC ? 6C 92 0F 6A 88 99 0F 02 00 04 00 6A
000049F8: 1E FF 2F E1 ? 86 FE FF EA

Works with AKAIO with patch


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 5, 2011)

Too busy playing Kirby and One Piece Gigant Battle for this. Maybe if an English version is released.


----------



## xshinox (Aug 5, 2011)

they will never translate a kamen rider game for americans. anyways, does this work on acekard2i with the latest AKAIO?


----------



## zizer (Aug 5, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> EDIT: Don't know how many of you guys knew this, but there WAS a previous Kamen Rider game in English......it wasn't too bad...I liked it anyway:
> http://gbatemp.net/?showtopic=225633



wow , thanks , now downloading


----------



## Frumix (Aug 5, 2011)

Ah, sure sucks being on DSTT and having to wait for infolib. Oh well, I am patient.

For those who keep going "Power Rangers", educate yourself: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kamen_Rider_Series


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Aug 5, 2011)

I was wondering when this game was gonna come out!

And no, this game is highly unlikely to be released officially in English anywhere.

And no, this is NOT Power Rangers!  Read the Wikipedia pages for "Power Rangers," "Super Sentai," and "Kamen Rider" to understand the difference.


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I liked the other one better. It played much like Tekken with a superhero twist.

I don't see this one getting localized either. Power Rangers pretty much has a hold of the Overseas market.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Aug 6, 2011)

Kamen Rider hit big in some western markets back in the 90s, but unfortunately that ship seems to have passed... would like to see this in English, but seems quite unlikely.


----------



## bmtrocks (Aug 6, 2011)

Either I did that hex hack wrong, or it doesn't work.  :/

I changed ALL the values and nothing happened, I just get a white screen in the game.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 6, 2011)

ohh the moto riding fly headed super hero.. kitsch FTW! trailer actually looking pretty good


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks elixir for the spoiler. Looks like the newest kamen rider is in here as well.

Kamen Rider Fouze aka that rocket man


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Aug 6, 2011)

funny


----------



## bmtrocks (Aug 6, 2011)

Finally got it working (I dunno why, I went back and checked and all the values were changed correctly...strange).  Anyway this game is pretty damn boss, especially if you're a Kamen Rider fan.

It's pretty much like the Scott Pilgrim game for PSN/XBLA, but unfortunately not as polished or as good to be quite honest.  The same genre setup is there, you level up in a beat-em-up and gain new abilities at certain levels.

Unfortunately the levels are really bland, there is a few platforming segments that are terrible, and most of the characters play very sameish.

For the most part, every character has the same moves, which is strange cause so much effort was put into the animation.  This is, however ignoring W and OOO's alternate forms, which are fully playable in this game and very different from the usual.  The problem?  Not all characters are like this.  Kuuga for example only has moves that represent his other forms.  None of them are playable.  With the exception of W and OOO, all characters are like this which is disappointing.  Decade also has alt forms (sort of) in that he copies all of the other rider's moves, which you progressively get through leveling him up and/or buying them from the store in-game.

The game is sometimes offensively easy while at other times there is cheap hits like when magma rocks are essentially raining on the field, it's very difficult to dodge those when you're trying to battle.  Being easy is a good thing however since the game has pretty much no English text in it.

But this is a very authentic Kamen Rider game.  While I'm not finished (on the final level) and I haven't unlocked all the riders yet, all of them play exactly what you would expect...even with the similar moves.  There is an incompleteness with the other characters with multiple forms, you still can't play as _anyone's_ ultimate form, and the only secondary rider in the game is the one from OOO's.  In these regards it's disappointing, but what's there is better than any Kamen Rider game before it.


----------



## Fat D (Aug 6, 2011)

To put things into a little perspective for the Ranger-minded:
There is a Japanese genre of action shows called tokusatsu. Now, i am not too familiar with Japanese culture, but those generally involve super-powered heroes fighting monsters. In fact, they had a Spider-Man Tokusatsu in the 70s. Complete with a giant robot, which can be traced directly to the Megazord, by the way. Kamen Rider and Super Sentai are among the most popular. They are currently being aired side-by-side as a "Superhero Time" feature and frequently share movie showings.
Haim Saban had tried to bring Toku to western audiences several times, and finally succeeded with his adaption of Kyoryu Sentai Zyuranger, which he branded "Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers". It succeeded at telling a fairly original story while recycling tons of footage from Sentai - in fact, Sentai studio Toei even shot extra footage just for Saban to use in Power Rangers.
In its third season, Power Rangers, before switching to new footage from Ninja Sentai Kakuranger, introduced us to a character called Masked Rider, who later got his own spinoff show. He was based on a Kamen Rider, called Kamen Rider Black RX. The Japanese counterparts of their respective series only crossed over two years ago, with Samurai Sentai Shinkenger and Kamen Rider Decade.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlnKW2XZjLs...feature=related


----------



## SS4 (Aug 6, 2011)

Why does everyone say no Kamen Rider game would be released here?

Did you all forget: http://gbatemp.net/t225633-ds-4894-kamen-r...agon-knight-usa?


----------



## lizard81288 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> Too busy playing Kirby and One Piece Gigant Battle for this. Maybe if an English version is released.



That would be awesome if that game (One Piece: Gigant Battle) was dumped in English already! Its been about a month or so, and nothing.


Anyway, this game looks ok. You _shouldn't_ need to know Japaneses to play a beat 'em up. It looks like it has a ton of characters to play as, which is cool.


----------



## bmtrocks (Aug 7, 2011)

SS4 said:
			
		

> Why does everyone say no Kamen Rider game would be released here?
> 
> Did you all forget: http://gbatemp.net/t225633-ds-4894-kamen-r...agon-knight-usa?


That is because that is licensed in the United States.  The others, however, are not.

Honestly though I don't think this game is worth buying unless you're a hardcore Kamen Rider fan like I am.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2011)

SS4 said:
			
		

> Why does everyone say no Kamen Rider game would be released here?
> 
> Did you all forget: http://gbatemp.net/t225633-ds-4894-kamen-r...agon-knight-usa?


That was posted on the previous page.


----------



## SS4 (Aug 7, 2011)

Well it wasnt there the first time i read through, its been added to an edited post and i never go back to a page after i read all the comments on it once already lol


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 8, 2011)

Damn, i wish that those secondary rider are in the game, it would be so damn awesome, i want to play as Accel


----------



## Acetonide (Aug 8, 2011)

I am ashamed for all of those not aware of Kamen Rider.. I mean, even if you're not into Japanese culture and shows and research such things there were at least two series that were licensed in the US.. As for other countries I'm not aware since I haven't really bothered to check, but I'm pretty sure at least one of them were.. Probably more..

I mean, honestly.. I remember the days of my childhood when I'd watch Kamen Rider and his friend "Alby" and their weird giant furby like pet. xD

Oh well.. Back to lurking as a guest. :3


----------



## bejiman (Aug 9, 2011)

bmtrocks said:
			
		

> Either I did that hex hack wrong, or it doesn't work.  :/
> 
> I changed ALL the values and nothing happened, I just get a white screen in the game.



What flashcart are you using?  I'm using EDGE and same thing happened to me.  Any edge users who got this game working?


----------



## ferofax (Aug 11, 2011)

Is Karate-Robo Zaborgar in here as well?






J/K XD (google that, it's funny. but movie's not out yet, least not on torrents)


----------



## ShinRyouma (Aug 12, 2011)

ferofax said:
			
		

> Is Karate-Robo Zaborgar in here as well?


Zaborgar isn't Kamen Rider so it isn't in the game.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 12, 2011)

Kamen rider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It got OOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kamen Rider Decade is still the best! Maybe i try this sometime xD


----------



## penly (Aug 28, 2011)

Too busy playing Kirby and One Piece Gigant Battle for this. Maybe if an English version is released.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 28, 2011)

I read that this game sucks... -_-


----------



## viz87 (Sep 10, 2011)

acekard doesn't seem able to play this.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 18, 2011)

viz87 said:


> acekard doesn't seem able to play this.



are u sure? Cos i am playing it right now and heck, curse the final boss 
Arghh, where are u accel?
Also, Fourze kinda is fun to use


----------

